# Purchased Brilliant Red S5 Coupe! (4.2 V8). Pics in the sun!



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Here's a few pics of my S5 in the garage waiting on me to collect in two weeks time......  I'm excited!!

Stuart.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks horrible :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

jamman said:


> Looks horrible :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice Stuart, it will be a long 2 weeks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I do not require a family size performance car, but I was surprised how nice the A5/S5 looks in real life.
Not with those wheels though.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Very nice Stuart, it will be a long 2 weeks


Tell me about it!! Only been out here a day and it seems like forever away...... [smiley=bigcry.gif] :roll:



Hoggy said:


> Hi, I do not require a family size performance car, but I was surprised how nice the A5/S5 looks in real life.
> Not with those wheels though.
> Hoggy.


You don't like the wheels Hoggmeister!?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nogaro TT said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Stuart, it will be a long 2 weeks
> ...


Hi Nogaro, Not alot of choice of good looking OEM wheels IMO, but 20" look the best, but don't think I would want 20" wheels anyway, so abit of a prob for me if I wanted an S5. :? At least you have the *colour* correct. 8)  
Hoggy.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Nogaro TT said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


Down to personal taste I guess Hoggy. 20's is too much for me also.....Knew you'd like the colour though..... 

Thanks, Stuart.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Niiiice! Would have loved to buy your Noggy if I had the money too!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

4.2 V8 - what more needs to be said? No wonder you're excited! Great choice of colour, of course, and a beautiful interior. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

NaughTTy said:


> Niiiice! Would have loved to buy your Noggy if I had the money too!


Cheers NaughTTy! I would've loved to have kept it, if I had the money for both! 



Mark Davies said:


> 4.2 V8 - what more needs to be said? No wonder you're excited! Great choice of colour, of course, and a beautiful interior. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


Cheers Mark, the colour was a no brainer in my eyes. All that seem to be for sale are black, silver or white really.....had to be patient for a good RED one.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

A lovely car their. Enjoy that V8


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

neilc said:


> A lovely car their. Enjoy that V8


Cheers Neil, I will! And thanks again for the advice on the sale. 

Regards, Stuart.


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Say you'll be driving everywhere with the windows down listening to that V8 GROWL!!

Best luck with it.

That place where you bought it look to have few nice cars around it too


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Titan said:


> Say you'll be driving everywhere with the windows down listening to that V8 GROWL!!
> 
> Best luck with it.
> 
> That place where you bought it look to have few nice cars around it too


No doubt I'll be doing that once or twice Titan! :roll:

Yep, looks like they've got some nice motors there......

Cheers, Stuart.


----------



## simonc1979 (Feb 23, 2013)

very nice, love the S5 in red


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

simonc1979 said:


> very nice, love the S5 in red


----------



## lespaul (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice, prefer the Red to all the White A5's you see


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

lespaul said:


> Very nice, prefer the Red to all the White A5's you see


Yep! This time next week.......


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Lovely lovely lovely,great wheels btw [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

caney said:


> Lovely lovely lovely,great wheels btw [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice indeed.

Would love a sprint blue S5.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

DPG said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> Would love a sprint blue S5.


Really like the Sprint Blue too! If I hadn't had a Nogaro for the best part of 3 years, that would've been my colour of choice. It was time to change all round, and RED  was the way to go in my opinion. Too many White, Silver or Blacks really..... 

Thanks, Stuart.


----------



## Silverye (Mar 13, 2013)

Sweet looking machine 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Nogaro TT said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed.
> ...


I nearly bought my S5 in sprint blue but my wife and daughter preferred the s5 cab in mystic blue! So thats what we bought :lol:


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

caney said:


> Nogaro TT said:
> 
> 
> > DPG said:
> ...


Pics or I don't believe you Caney!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Nogaro TT said:


> Pics or I don't believe you Caney!! :roll: :wink:


. viewtopic.php?f=9&t=273271


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

caney said:


> Nogaro TT said:
> 
> 
> > Pics or I don't believe you Caney!! :roll: :wink:
> ...


Nice!!  8)


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Caney, how much was your exhaust!?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

S5 looks excellent, not too keen on the interior colour though but that's just me. Sold our TT roadster for a red A5, ours is the 3.0 V6 TDI quattro with a black interior.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Bet I know someone who's not going to get much sleep tonight :lol: 
Hope this will be updated with loads more pics just as soon as you're finished playing :wink:


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

SteviedTT said:


> Bet I know someone who's not going to get much sleep tonight :lol:
> Hope this will be updated with loads more pics just as soon as you're finished playing :wink:


It was a sleepless night Steve! All I can say is what a machine!!  
I'll update later on once I've gave it a clean and that......

Cheers, Stuart.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Lovely motor


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Tucked away on the drive while I'm offshore.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Beautiful, just beautiful and while you're offshore then here's a couple of YouTube clips of my Sprint Blue RS4 Cab with non-resonated Miltek fitted to make you realise what you're missing. :wink:














Oh God how I miss that car. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Graham


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Love_iTT said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful and while you're offshore then here's a couple of YouTube clips of my Sprint Blue RS4 Cab with non-resonated Miltek fitted to make you realise what you're missing. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Graham! I'll check them out.  How come the RS4 had to go? Change in circumstance or the likes..... :? I was tempted to an RS4, but wanted something a bit newer.

Stuart.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes Stuart, it was a space in my life I hope I never have to return to but hey ho, life moves on and we're fine now.

Graham


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Love_iTT said:


> Yes Stuart, it was a space in my life I hope I never have to return to but hey ho, life moves on and we're fine now.
> 
> Graham


Indeed. So do you still have the TT!?

Stuart.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful and while you're offshore then here's a couple of YouTube clips of my Sprint Blue RS4 Cab with non-resonated Miltek fitted to make you realise what you're missing. :wink:


Dribble!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nogaro TT said:


> Tucked away on the drive while I'm offshore.


Well if you're not using it, I'll happily keep the engine ticking over everyday for you


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Love_iTT said:


> Beautiful, just beautiful and while you're offshore then here's a couple of YouTube clips of my Sprint Blue RS4 Cab with non-resonated Miltek fitted to make you realise what you're missing. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice noise Graham!! 



NaughTTy said:


> Well if you're not using it, I'll happily keep the engine ticking over everyday for you


 :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nogaro TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Stuart, it was a space in my life I hope I never have to return to but hey ho, life moves on and we're fine now.
> ...


Yes, I still have the TT Stuart -just! I just need to start using it again.

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Off topic, but ...

I just clicked on Graham's links to his RS4 and the highest recommended video was this:


----------



## Niall97 (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice that.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nogaro TT said:


> Tucked away on the drive while I'm offshore.


You left the lights on....battery might be flat when you get back 

As said before, a milltek just goes so well with the v8 in this


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

billyali86 said:


> Nogaro TT said:
> 
> 
> > Tucked away on the drive while I'm offshore.
> ...


Coming/leaving home lights set to 30 seconds! Battery will be all good!  :wink: 
I'm on the fence about a Milltek at the mo.......

Cheers all.

Stuart.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

The sun came out to play yesterday!










































*excuse the seagull poo on the back* :roll: :twisted:

Stuart.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I miss mine now I see that beauty...

Always think it looks best from the front angles, side on looks a bit well big :lol: :lol:

Enjoy your weekend matey


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

I have to say i think its hideous, I don't like the exterior colour, the interior colour or the wheels.

personally i'd have gone for something like this! :lol:


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

How are you finding the S5?

I've fallen out with mine, just picked it up from the Audi Garage after having to pay for a new clutch, flywheel and release bearing with a little over 38,000 miles on the clock. Have you had any issues?

Mike


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Haha, nice one Mike!

Looks identical to mine.  That doesn't sound good about the clutch! I've not had any issues with mine at all. Mine is 200+ miles from hitting 38k. Took a bit of getting used to compared to the TT, but it really is an amazing car!

What toys you got in yours? Year etc...

Stuart.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

P.S. if I were you, I'd change the nasty yellow fog lights for white ones to tie in with the rest of the lights! Was the first thing I done. Bulbs are £5 on eBay, no errors and takes minutes to do!


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Mines an 08, doesn't have keyless entry which i'd have quite liked, but does have a reverse camera which was quite rare when i was looking for one then all the usuals. What about yours?










Have to say i've never been a red car person, but this has changed me and i get lots of positive comments over the colour combo, still to convert some people over the combo but i like it.

Thats something i noticed when i put my pics up last night, do you have any links of the bulbs you've used in yours and i'll get them bought today.

I've been tempted with an aftermarket exhaust, but i'm not sure how long i'll be keeping it, picked the car up last night and i'm still not convinced it 100%, just seems to be notchy changing gears, gets alot better when warmed up but a pain in the arse for the first few miles of a journey? How would you describe the gear changes in yours?

I need to look for someone local to me and maybe see if i can drive theres for a comparison.

Mike


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

mikecrossuk said:


> Mines an 08, doesn't have keyless entry which i'd have quite liked, but does have a reverse camera which was quite rare when i was looking for one then all the usuals. What about yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on an '08 also. No keyless entry either which would've been nice. No rear camera, but everything else I think. TV, heated front and rear seats, memory seats/mirrors. DVD sat Nav, luggage net on the back of the seats and in the boot, etc, etc.
My wife had a Misano Red Mk1 TT about 6 years ago, and always liked the "Audi Red". The colour/combo is much better than the other S5's you see in my opinion.

I kind of hear what your saying about the stiffness of the gears. I thought this also, but don't seem to notice it anymore!? I know mine was in a garage for months and never driven, so not sure if this could have something to do with it!? Seems fine now anyway. I'm over on the A5/S5 OC Forum and there's quite a few threads about the gear changes.

Regarding the bulbs, I'll hunt out the link for you just shortly.....

Cheers, Stuart.


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

This was the item number on eBay of the ones I bought. 270862711079
Very easy to fit. Turn wheels one way, inner arch remove two bolts to reveal the bulb. Disconnect the cable from the bulb, then twist the bulb to unlock. Pull it out, then put the new one in. Bobs your uncle an all that.

Stuart.


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Nogaro TT said:


> This was the item number on eBay of the ones I bought. 270862711079
> Very easy to fit. Turn wheels one way, inner arch remove two bolts to reveal the bulb. Disconnect the cable from the bulb, then twist the bulb to unlock. Pull it out, then put the new one in. Bobs your uncle an all that.
> 
> Stuart.


Excellent i'll take a look and get some ordered. Have you or are you looking into anything else for your S5? I was well into modifying my TT but haven't touched the S5 except for a descent air filter, and soon to be new bulbs for the fogs. I like the idea of a new exhaust just to release abit more noise from the V8.

Heated rears? Where's the button to control them? Mine doesn't have the TV or DVD don't really need it, but always nice to have any idea whats involved for a retro fit?

Had a descent run in the car Today and its defo better but i just don't know if its right, I'm on the A5OC too, and it does seem a common problem with the S5's.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Nogaro TT said:


> P.S. if I were you, I'd change the nasty yellow fog lights for white ones to tie in with the rest of the lights! Was the first thing I done. Bulbs are £5 on eBay, no errors and takes minutes to do!


Lol beat me to it! One of the 1st things i did on my S5


----------



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

caney said:


> Nogaro TT said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. if I were you, I'd change the nasty yellow fog lights for white ones to tie in with the rest of the lights! Was the first thing I done. Bulbs are £5 on eBay, no errors and takes minutes to do!
> ...


I hadn't even noticed them until i saw them against Stuarts, I've bought some now so they'll be getting fitted as soon as they arrive!


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

mikecrossuk said:


> Nogaro TT said:
> 
> 
> > This was the item number on eBay of the ones I bought. 270862711079
> ...


Sorry for the late reply!!

I'm not sure if I'm going to do anything with mine to be honest! (Famous last words I know!). Which filter did you change out for? I haven't even done that yet!!  The controls for the heated rears are on the back of the centre console/arm rest. They're a scrolling wheel with numbers on. While I'm speaking about that area, do you have a flap at the back of the centre console with a socket or connection there!? Mine is missing??

Cheers, Stuart.


----------



## ftogpx (Jun 23, 2004)

Very tasty... But better in black


----------

